# Hashi's first and now Diabetes. Advice, please!



## kpalomo (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm 22 and I was diagnosed with Hashi's about 6 months ago. The other day I had a doctor's appointment to schedule some blood tests just to check my tsh levels. At that appointment my doctor recommended that I try a gluten-free diet as she has seen success with weight loss for people with Hashi's. At this same appointment, I asked for a lipid panel to check for diabetes, since it runs all through my family.

Well my tsh levels were high so my dosage needs to be increased, and my lipid panel showed that I have an increased risk for diabetes. (I was a 6.0 and diabetes ranges from 6.4+).

So now my question is, what I'm going to have to do? 
I'm assuming I'm going to have to go sugar-free to lower my chances of diabetes. Am I still going to have to go gluten-free? I read that normally the doctors recommend you lose weight, but how do I do that with my Hashi's, cause I've tried!
I'm so confused. I'm in my final year of college and I'm just being slammed with all these medical conditions. 
Anyone got any advice?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpalomo said:


> Hey everyone, I'm 22 and I was diagnosed with Hashi's about 6 months ago. The other day I had a doctor's appointment to schedule some blood tests just to check my tsh levels. At that appointment my doctor recommended that I try a gluten-free diet as she has seen success with weight loss for people with Hashi's. At this same appointment, I asked for a lipid panel to check for diabetes, since it runs all through my family.
> 
> Well my tsh levels were high so my dosage needs to be increased, and my lipid panel showed that I have an increased risk for diabetes. (I was a 6.0 and diabetes ranges from 6.4+).
> 
> ...




What thyroid med are you on and how much? It is not unusual for the patient to have more than one autoimmune disease.

You might like to read the Sugar Buster's diet. We are sugar free and gluten free in our home and we don't find it to be a problem at all.


----------



## kpalomo (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm currently taking Levo at 50mcg. I dont know how much they are going to increase it to


----------



## kpalomo (Oct 25, 2013)

Also, where can I find the Sugar Buster's Diet?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

kpalomo said:


> Also, where can I find the Sugar Buster's Diet?


50 mcg. is typical low starting dose. You are to see your doctor every 8 weeks for labs and increase (titration upwards) until you feel well.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/diet-nutrition/sugar-busters-diet.aspx


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Perhaps with the adjustment with the thyroid meds it will help with the weight issue? It's almost impossible to lose weight if your thyroid is not balanced properly.
Personally I did not lose any weight at all going gluten free. I was surprised because I was eating SO healthy, so I thought....no gluten free "junk" at all. Nothing obvious to me anyway like gluten free cookies, etc.

I did some reading on the subject and saw a lot of articles that said that going gluten free for some people does not help with weight loss. This is because it seems that many of the gluten free products are higher in fat and sometimes sugar too. Some people even reported weight gain, which I can see would be possible if you fall into the trap of still wanting all the gluten free "treats". Not that you would because you have to really watch the sugar contents. I'm just mentioning this because if you go gluten free you really have to look out for all of the hidden fats, carbs and sugars.
Even certain fruits like banana's and veggies like sweet potato are loaded with carbs and sugars.

I would say, if you can get the advice of a dietician - or at the very least, do a lot of research online. Really, you don't want to end up diabetic so this is the time to get the proper advice and a solid plan for as to how to approach this.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi, wow I'm sorry you've got to deal with all of this. My friend who became a diabetic started following the guidelines for diabetics; (not regarding gluten however), and her weight has naturally come down due to the changes she has made.

I think that it would be great if you could see an endocrinologist or dietician for your nutrition consulting as it will probably simplify things for you regarding food.


----------

